# What is the most disgusting fast food spot?



## Rocko (Feb 10, 2014)

For me it's Dominos Pizza. That shit is just nasty.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Jack Off in the Box.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 10, 2014)

Baja Grill.  I don't know how many of you have been there but it's pretty popular around where I live.  That place is horrible


----------



## Rocko (Feb 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Jack Off in the Box.



We don't have them on the East coast. I had it one time in Vegas. It didn't seem all that bad to me.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Baja Grill.  I don't know how many of you have been there but it's pretty popular around where I live.  That place is horrible



Never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Off in the Box.
> ...



I couldn't pass up the opportunity to make a funny.

For me, it would be Wendy's. That's my least-tolerable FF joint.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2014)

Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.



Never been to any of those places, although I see Sonic commercials all the time. It's probably as bad as you say, although they look like they have good deserts.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yeah, Sonic. Oofah.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 10, 2014)

Taco Smell.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 10, 2014)

Rocko said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Baja Grill.  I don't know how many of you have been there but it's pretty popular around where I live.  That place is horrible
> ...



Whoops I meant Baja Fresh.  God I hate that place


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 10, 2014)

Rocko said:


> For me it's Dominos Pizza. That shit is just nasty.



Cardboard glue that kind of sticks to the roof of your mouth? About once a year I get an insane craving...and regret it for days. Maybe you guys have learned your lesson.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 10, 2014)

I never met a fast food joint I didn't like.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been to a Chipotle, but just can't figure out what there angle is. Boring.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Jack Off in the Box.


I frequent their place a lot. Their Sourdough Jack is very good. Last summer they had 99 cent specials on Jumbo Jacks, I was literally at the drive thru almost every night for a late night snack.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

norwegen said:


> I never met a fast food joint I didn't like.


Same here! I'll admit that there are some greasier than others (like In N'Out Burger), but I generally don't discriminate. The only place I don't frequent too much is McDonald's. The meat in their trademark Big Mac sandwich tastes like cardboard. Their quarter pounder isn't too bad though.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 11, 2014)

Rocko said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.
> ...




*I see Sonic commercials*

i have never ate at sonic 

but from the looks of the things they offer 

someone does some serious weed 

in the marketing department


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Wendy's is ok. They have the unique square burger patties. Try their baconator with bacon and double beef patties. I guarantee you'll like it.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

Rocko said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.
> ...


Sonic is unique and convenient as they have a drive-in parking lot. You park, and they bring the food out to your vehicle. Their tator tots are good.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Taco Smell.


When I go there, I usually go with their soft shell steak tacos. They are kind of small, but very tasty. One of their better items on the menu.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 11, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



I knew a guy that managed a Wendy's. After he quit, he said he'd never eat there again for what he saw in the kitchen.

And that was 30 years ago LOL.


----------



## Toro (Feb 11, 2014)

McDonald's
Taco Bell
KFC
Popeye's
Steak and Shake

I like the taste of the food at those restaurants but I always feel utterly disgusting and gross after eating there.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I knew a guy that managed a Wendy's. After he quit, he said he'd never eat there again for what he saw in the kitchen.
> 
> And that was 30 years ago LOL.


Because you say that he would never eat there again because of what he saw in the kitchen, it gives me in the impression that something had changed. If so, do you know what exactly?

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry ma'am I can no longer see your posts.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 12, 2014)

Taco Bell...hands down for me.
Nasty nasty nasty.
Another one I just don't get is Subway...c'mon...stingy as heck with the meat, lettuce is wilted and there are soooo many better places to get a sub.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

Rocko said:


> For me it's Dominos Pizza. That shit is just nasty.



I don't go to them anymore,  but infrequently when I did, it had to be Burger King. I like the flavor of their burgers better than other businesses. I liked their employees, too, and ttheir good attitudes had to be a reflection of a good management team. Made my burgers even better, yet.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Taco Bell...hands down for me.
> Nasty nasty nasty.
> Another one I just don't get is Subway...c'mon...stingy as heck with the meat, lettuce is wilted and there are soooo many better places to get a sub.



We have two Subways, thriving in our tourist town of 9,500 year round residents. One is in Walmart.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

I went to a Mexican place outside Mobile, can't recall the name of it.  But it wasn't the usual where I'm from.  The food was absolutely disgusting.  Since I've retired I don't do much fast food.  I have enjoyed the local restaurants in Gulf Shores.  I go for lunch and they pile so much on your plate you have enough for supper too.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

Did you know that groceries are allowed to use a small percentage of 'pink slime' in their ground beef?  I have a meat grinder and when I get home, I'm going to start grinding my own from beef roasts.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.



I don't know how Sonic stays open.

I've tried it in 3 different regions, not just states, regions, and it sucked every time


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

I have kids, so I got to go to a Chucky Cheese a couple of times.

dear god, a paid meal in front of me and I had to stop on the way home every time.  HS cafeteria pizza was way better


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

McDonalds has to be the worst for me.
Most places are only as good as the people working there.
  Anytime you get a burger thats been sitting under a heat lamp it's gonna suck.
That being said,I expect to be disappointed every time I walk into a fast food joint.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Taco Bell...hands down for me.
> ...



Yup..we have a Subway in Walmart also. 

Another one is KFC...used to be awesome years ago. Has sucked for at least 20 years now. I have no idea how they are still open. I rarely see more than 2 or 3 cars in the middle of lunch hour.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I ate at a FF place. I prefer to cook my own. But if I DID go to a FF, it would be an In & Out Burger joint.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2014)

Taco Bell by far.

I like most other fast food restaurants, at least in the sense that I'll enjoy the meal.

In-N-Out, Chick-fil-a and Quiznos are the top of the list.

I've never actually seen a Sonic restaurant, but I've seen commercials on TV while living in Florida, New York _and_ California.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually..I don't eat red meat any more anyway. When I have a burger, it is ground turkey. Red meat makes me flare up in my joints.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

damn, 3 hates on Taco Bell?

fukken love Taco Bell

Get a 12 pack of soft shells and some fire sauce! mmmm


----------



## alan1 (Feb 12, 2014)

A Jimmie John's opened up down the street from where I work and I heard good things about it so I went.
It sucked.  I didn't even know it was legal to put that little amount of meat between 2 slices of bread and call it a sandwich.  It's more like bread with condiments.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I was a cook for KFC


yea, I eat chicken at Popeyes


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 12, 2014)

McDonalds hands down.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

The only thing at Sonic that is edible is the foot long Coney dog, and you will be experieincing that meal for about 24 hours....

Once, I dissected a Whataburger to find out what was in it. After digging through the mayonaisse, mustard, ketchup, pickle, onion, tomato, and lettuce, I did find a meat patty that was about as thick as a nickol.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> The only thing at Sonic that is edible is the foot long Coney dog, and you will be experieincing that meal for about 24 hours....



Their hot dogs are under cooked. I think they make up the sandwich then run it in a microwave for 15 seconds.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Sorry ma'am I can no longer see your posts.


Can someone please tell this person that I thank them for letting me know what they tell me here and that I have a question for them. If they don't see my messages anymore, how did they know that my previous one in this chat was for them then?   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> McDonalds hands down.



Hell yeah.
I forgot about McD's...I honestly have not been to a McDonalds in...man...15 years or so?
Course I haven't been to any burger fast food restaurant in maybe 7-8 years.
If I am in a hurry I will usually get Quizno's or Arbys...or a sub from Marco's.


----------



## NLT (Feb 12, 2014)

Taco hell


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 12, 2014)

Rising Roll in Atlanta is wonderful ... fast and very clean.

http://www.risingroll.com/


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

Here are some foods with junk in them, that surprised me:

*A dirty dozen of fake foods  in pictures*

A dirty dozen of fake foods ? in pictures | Business | theguardian.com


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 12, 2014)

In my experience, Carl's Jr. King City California. I've been dives in Olongapo City that were far and away cleaner, more sanitary, and the staff spoke better English.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 12, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > McDonalds hands down.
> ...



Quizno's is horrendous!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

In and Out is still the best cheap fast food (in spite of their fries), as long as you know their secret menu, which I googled, downloaded, and keep in my car. "Double, Double, mustard grilled, animal style, undressed".


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> In and Out is still the best cheap fast food (in spite of their fries), as long as you know their secret menue, which I googled, downloaded, and keep in my car.



Try this in Atlanta.. Its wonderful!

http://www.risingroll.com/pdf/alpharetta_online_menu.pdf


----------



## Toro (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's Dominos Pizza. That shit is just nasty.
> ...



Chick-fil-A has, hands down, the best service of any fast food place I've been to.

Plus, the food is decent.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > In and Out is still the best cheap fast food (in spite of their fries), as long as you know their secret menue, which I googled, downloaded, and keep in my car.
> ...



Sorry, I can't. I grew up in Atlanta, which means that I have a lifetime contract to eat at the Varsity.


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



LOLOLOL  Last time I went to the Varsity it wasn't very good.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

Shaarona said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Shaarona said:
> ...



It never was, by adult tasts, but it was the final destination after every good high school date, and the Vidalia Onion rings are out of this world. It was well understood that if a guy did not stop at the Varsity after the dance, he wasn't going to ask you out again. You had failed the audition.


----------



## Shaarona (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Shaarona said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> McDonalds has to be the worst for me.
> Most places are only as good as the people working there.
> Anytime you get a burger thats been sitting under a heat lamp it's gonna suck.
> That being said,I expect to be disappointed every time I walk into a fast food joint.


I generally like all fast food places, but if I had to pick one, it would be McDonald's. Their meat tastes like cardboard, and, yes they cook it before you order it, which means it's not fresh. However, I have to hand it to them, they have a policy of tossing out food once it's been out too long. Their fries are tossed out after seven minutes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

We can thank sucky fast food for places like Smash burger and Five Guys.
At least those are halfway decent,expensive,but decent.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 12, 2014)

Rocko said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.
> ...



They just opened one across from Dolphin Stadium, food is average fast food fair but they do have good deserts and shakes.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm usually not a food snob.  I'll have preferences, but that's generally it.

but

I had my first philly cheese steak in philly and every Philly cheese steak outside of philly, is just a cheese burger hoagie.

Not any where near the same level of awesome


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > McDonalds has to be the worst for me.
> ...



  A lot has to with location.  Whataburger and Dairy Queen kick ass in the small towns of Texas. You get into Houston and they generally suck.
  Small towns cant make a bunch of burgers and assume they'll sell em,so they're usually fresh,the margins to thin out there.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

Five guys is the best upscale burger place I have been in years. I don't know, because I have not been there in a long time, but I suspect they beat Fuddruckers now. Both of these places, however, need to set up a booth for getting a second mortgage so that you can pay their prices.

I know that it is an aquired taste, but I would do just about anything to get a White Castle or Crystal down here in S. Arizona.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Five guys is the best upscale burger place I have been in years. I don't know, because I have not been there in a long time, but I suspect they beat Fuddruckers now. Both of these places, however, need to set up a booth for getting a second mortgage so that you can pay their prices.



I don't really consider Five Guys a "fast food" place, they're a step above that, more like a high-end burger stand.

Too expensive to be called "fast food", in my mind. But they make an amazing burger.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 12, 2014)

For years, I favored Burger King because of their famous char-broiled taste.

Then, I came to believe that that taste is artificially produced by an additive.

I don't know why it took me so long to figure that out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Five guys is the best upscale burger place I have been in years. I don't know, because I have not been there in a long time, but I suspect they beat Fuddruckers now. Both of these places, however, need to set up a booth for getting a second mortgage so that you can pay their prices.



  Last I heard Fuddruckers was in trouble. 
I dont mind dropping and extra five or ten bucks for a good burger on occasion. 
If I go to Whataburger and get a triple with cheese combo it's fourteen bucks,add five more and I can go to Five Guys.
   Only thing that keeps me from going to the high end joints on a regular basis is no drive thru.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> For years, I favored Burger King because of their famous char-broiled taste.
> 
> Then, I came to believe that that taste is artificially produced by an additive.
> 
> I don't know why it took me so long to figure that out.



  The old "it takes two hands to handle a whopper" only works if your six years old these days.
   But yeah they use to be OK.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Five guys is the best upscale burger place I have been in years. I don't know, because I have not been there in a long time, but I suspect they beat Fuddruckers now. Both of these places, however, need to set up a booth for getting a second mortgage so that you can pay their prices.
> 
> I know that it is an aquired taste, but I would do just about anything to get a White Castle or Crystal down here in S. Arizona.


No way. Fuddruckers rules. Their 1 lb'er is outstanding. Not to mention that aside from ordering what style burger you like, you also have lots of condiments to season your burger anyway you like.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yeah, I am a Whataburger fan. Their burger is bigger diameterwise, and they only cook it once you order it.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> We can thank sucky fast food for places like Smash burger and Five Guys.
> At least those are halfway decent,expensive,but decent.


Red Robin is good also. They also cater to kids.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > We can thank sucky fast food for places like Smash burger and Five Guys.
> ...



Ugh.

Red Robin is gross.

When I was younger I waited tables at Red Robin, as well as a few other shitty restaurants. Red Robin was by far the least clean and sanitary.

I saw a rat fall out of the acoustic tile in the kitchen during dinner service.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

Jughead said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > We can thank sucky fast food for places like Smash burger and Five Guys.
> ...



 Never been.
And catering to kids is a negative in my mind


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I know, but my son enjoys going there. He's also been there for birthday parties before, and the staff was real nice to all the kids.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 12, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I guess it depends on location. The same can be said of Burger King. It is a regular fast food joint, and one of my favorites. Depending on location and/or city, you can have a Burger King that is super neat and friendly staff, while others will be unkempt, and lazy staff.


----------



## Toro (Feb 13, 2014)

There was a sign at a local Burger King that said the fat content of a Whopper was 40% less without the mayo.  Have it without mayo and cheese and you get rid of 60% of the fat.

Having said that, I rarely eat there.  I remember eating breakfast at BK.  I was really hungry and ordered two hash browns.  I instantly felt disgusted after finishing them.  I went to the nutrition table on the wall and found out I had ingested 50g of fat on those two orders of hash browns alone.  That was 15 years ago.  I've only eaten there for breakfast once since, and that was because we were driving through a rural area on a Sunday morning, starving, and that was the only thing open.


----------



## Toro (Feb 13, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Five guys is the best upscale burger place I have been in years. I don't know, because I have not been there in a long time, but I suspect they beat Fuddruckers now. Both of these places, however, need to set up a booth for getting a second mortgage so that you can pay their prices.
> ...



I agree.  Fuddruckers is awesome.

And I love those little Crystal Burgers!  They are SO junky!


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 13, 2014)

White Castle is soooooo icky. I can't figure out the almost cultish following they have.

On a road trip some friends and I went on, we stopped at a place called Culvers. It was really, really good. They make everything to order.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 13, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Taco Bell...hands down for me.
> Nasty nasty nasty.
> Another one I just don't get is Subway...c'mon...stingy as heck with the meat, lettuce is wilted and there are soooo many better places to get a sub.


Subs at Wawa are the stuff. But they call them hoagies.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 19, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Went to one of those and saw a cockroach walk across the counter. Turned right around and left.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Sonic is nasty...as is Whataburger.   And of course, Chick-fil-A was greasy as hell, the few times I went.



Sonic food sucks. Their drinks are pretty good though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2014)

Borillar said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



  You can walk into some of the finest restaurants in the world and see a roach.
It's all in the timing.


----------

